# Solved: Windows security centre suddenly stopped recognizing Zone Alarm and Kaspersky antivir



## rowani (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello
My windows security centre suddenly stopped recognizing my Zone Alarm Security Suite and Kaspersky Personal Pro antivirus. There was actually a sudden unexplained loud alarm coming from my computer around evening today (I was gzipping emac program that time). I am not sure what was the alarm for but what I did was to switch off the computer and the broadband wireless connection. When I switched on the computer, I notice windows security centre has stopped recognizing both software.

The event viewer indicated error 1802: The Windows Security Center Service was unable to establish event queries with WMI to monitor third party AntiVirus and Firewall.

Could someone explain what might have happened ?

Anyway, the hijackthis logfile is as follows:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:35:29 PM, on 1/18/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\HHVcdV7Sys\VC7SecS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\HHVcdV7Sys\VC7Play.exe
C:\Program Files\POP Peeper\POPPeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\MAILFR~1\mantispm.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\DavCData.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adelaide.edu.au/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = localhost:2323
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAVPersonal50] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal Pro\kav.exe" /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VC7Player] C:\Program Files\HHVcdV7Sys\VC7Play.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [POP Peeper] "C:\Program Files\POP Peeper\POPPeeper.exe" -min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: World Time.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download web site by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlpage.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: kavsvc - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal Pro\kavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Virtual CD v7 Management Service (VC7SecS) - H+H Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\HHVcdV7Sys\VC7SecS.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## 2PInZ (May 23, 2005)

just dropping a thought since i see no one else has.....i've had some major issues with running multiple securty softwares....and have wasted hours trying to fix it. If i were in ur situation, i would turn off windows security, and just use Zone Alarm and Kasperskee (dunno how good that is, first time i'm hearing that name). Together, they should be good enough...besides, i personally don't think windows firewall is better than zone alarm/norton/etc.

You should be good.

btw, when you installed your other security softwares, didn't you get a msg saying "Would you like to make this your default [firewall/AV]?" Another suggestion would be to uninstall zone alarm and reinstall it while Windows Firewall is on. See if it detects that Windows Firewall is on and asks you if u want to make Zone Alarm your default firewall (to which you say yes). But that just brings you back to my first suggestion of turning windows firewall off lol.


----------



## rowani (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for being the only only replying to my enquiry. Out of desperation, I have finally discovered the root of the problem. 

Apparently the path in my window's environment was corrupted (right click my computer, property, advance, environment variable. The path %SystemRoot%\System32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\WBEM and the path to the Zone Alarm directory was missing. Windows Security began to recognize Zone Alarm and Kaspersky (it is a very good antivirus) immediately after I corrected the path. That also corrected the local security failure error (control panel, windows asministrator, local security)

I have also deactivated Zone Alarm antivirus and rely on Kaspersky (someone told me that Zone Laram antivirus will conflict with other antivirus and Kaspersky alone is good enough).


----------



## 2PInZ (May 23, 2005)

cool :up:


----------

